# advice is needed in printing on air freshners



## deen711 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello,
i have no good knowledge in printing, and am new to this forum, hope to be accepted,
i need advice on how to print on car air fresheners, what is it best printer to use, and are water ink fresheners are better than oily ones for this kind of printing?

thanks for your help ...


----------

